# Learning to cope



## leveille78 (Jul 22, 2002)

I am 24/M learning to cope with having recently been diagonsed with IBS. At first I just shrugged it off thinking I'd just sludge through it but I'm finding in increasingly more difficult to deal with. Seems doctors just tell me to watch what I eat and take fiber, that's it. Being social is sometimes quite uncomfortable. Any words of wisdome to pass along?


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

nope lol i found gas x helps sometimes. telling your freinds does help.


----------



## Leveille (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks for the tip on Gas X, I'll have to try that one. But as for my friends, they don't seem to understand what I'm going through. Obviously it's hard for them to relate 'cause they are not dealing with it but I'd hoped they could be a little more understanding.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I too found it more difficult to deal with as i get older. Even though its better than it was. I still find it hard.I would recommend doing Mikes Tapes. Excellent. www.ibsaudioprogram.comOr look on the Hypnotherapy forum.


----------



## Xeno_proteuS (May 30, 2002)

I think the best thing for me to do is to relax. Having symptoms getting triggered by stress never helps. Lately, I've been having the frame of mind of, "So what if I'm gonna be sick? Sure, it's uncomfortable, but, hey, you can't help it, right? No use stressing over it..".I carry some Immodium around with me wherever I go, just in case I have an attack; I'll pop one or two, and even if it doesn't start working right away, at least you feel as though you've just done something to help the symptoms, which, in turn, actually _does_ help the symptoms, since you're not as worried about it..Sadly, though I'm probably not the only one that does this, I carry around a little nap sack with an extra pair of pants and the like. I'll even throw in an umbrella and a coat, and maybe an extra shirt, so that if anyone asks why I'm bringing a bag, I can just say, "Just being prepared *smirk*".I'm not saying it's easy to deal with, lord knows I've lost many friends because of it, and it's extremely difficult to have a 'normal' social life. Though those times that you can gather up the courage to get out there and finally have some fun, always make sure that you try not to stress about it, and, if you're like me, be prepared!- XenoPS: By the way, whereabouts in Ontario are ya? :]


----------



## Leveille (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks for the info on the audio tapes Spliffie, I'll have to look into that. Love the Simpsons quote at the bottom!Xeno - Great advice, thanks for sharing. I'm from Ottawa, living downtown.


----------



## gr8girl (Jan 14, 2002)

Hey Disco Stu,I know how you feel, I'm twenty-three and I have the social life of a seventy year- old widow, but I must admit that I have been trying to improve my social life lately. I've found the best thing to do is to stay positive and make changes to your diet. Just recently I've started to really figure out what triggers my symptoms. The thing about IBS is that it's very individualistic; a certain food could have one IBSer doubled over in pain while another IBSer may not suffer any symptoms whatsoever. So, try to get a sense of what triggers your symptoms and don't eat those foods when you are planning to engage in social activities. You might want to visit a nutritionist or begin reading books about IBS. Really good books to read are Listen to Your Gut (Forgot the author's name), the book that's featured this month on this website (forgot the title) and Micheal Gershon's The Second Brain (not the exact title). Sorry about my bad memory, I have so many books about IBS they all are starting to run together. Anyway, I hope my advice helps. Stay positive and know that you are not alone. Best Wishes.P.S. Thank you for identifying that quote from the Simpsons. I knew it sounded familiar, but I was never able to pinpoint it's source. gr8girl


----------



## Leveille (Jul 22, 2002)

thanks for the good wishes gr8girl. I have begun reading an IBS book (I just started last night actually) it's called The first year of IBS by Heather Van Vorous. She also wrote Eating for IBS which I hear is another good book. As for the Simpsons I must admit that I'm a huge fan and probably spend way too much time watching it (it's to the point where I can quote stuff off the top of my head...I definitely need to get out more) Ha ha.


----------



## hotep (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi disco. I for years refused to allow IBS to stop me from anything. (some people when I come around faces get all deformed, I smell, but I can't tell) I do not regret doing positive productive things even if it meant disgusting people. But I do regret putting myself under UN due pressure socializing. Walks with a love one or family is perfect. I am a much happier person now that I don't hang out with the boys or go to parties, or attend anything that will turn out to only humiliate me.


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

somewhere around here i ran into somthing called 10 things people with ibs want you to know.well it was somthing like that. anyone know what im talking about? i printed copys for my freinds and it really made them understand.


----------



## Leveille (Jul 22, 2002)

I'll definitely have to keep my eyes open for that 10 things you mentioned jennie. It's nice to see that I don't have to deal with this alone. Thanks to everyone!


----------



## lherman (Jul 24, 2002)

A good, healthy eating schedule works for me. I eat three meals a day, lots of fiber and veges and a regular sleeping pattern. My body seems to take to schedules. For months, I could have a BM at the same time daily. It was amazingly wonderful. Funny how us IBS-ers get excited over a normal BM!


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

I think perhaps the top 10 list that jennie was referring to is the brochure that there's a link to on the homepage... there's actually 16 things listed, along with some other info... but yeah it's VERY nice to have to show people.... anyway, the link is: http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/aboutibs.html hope that helps


----------



## mazzela (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm 23...was diagnosed with IBS when I was 10. I've gone through my high school years and young adult life fearing social gatherings. I feel as though I did (and am currently) miss out on my life's full potential. It's even difficult to go to work! My words of wisdom to you, until you get comfortable with your simptoms...bring a trusted friend...one you feel most comfortable with along on your social trips. That's in case you have to leave, they'll understand. Bring some Imodiums along so when you feel the slightest hint of an attack pop some to put your mind at ease a little. My IBS has definitely curbed my social life...I stick to what I'm comfortable with and stick to what I know. I always have a back up plan in case I'm at a party or concert...like taking my own car. That way, I can relax instead of working myself into a panic not knowing what I'll do or what embarrassment I might endure when I have an attack.Hope this helps...good luck.


----------



## mazzela (Jul 24, 2002)

er...symptoms...this board keeps kicking me out and not letting me login...oh well.


----------



## Leveille (Jul 22, 2002)

kinetic thanks a lot for finding that link for me, I'm passing it on to my friends and family. Hopefully it will shed a little more light on things for them.


----------



## Leveille (Jul 22, 2002)

Well I know now that stress is by far my biggest trigger because I'm sicker than a dog. It's weird how you can go from being young and naive about life thinking you'll be fine forever when in just a couple of years they find three ulcers in your stomach and I get my first IBS flare up. Definitely strange, I just hope I have the strenght to make it through it. Thanks everyone for your kind words, they have definitely helped me in starting to learn how to make certain changes to my life in order to get this under containment. Thanks again!


----------



## gr8girl (Jan 14, 2002)

Your welcome, Disco Stu. Feel free to consult your IBS bulletin board buddies at anytime. And don't feel bad about being able to quote lines from the Simpsons. I can quote the dialogue of entire scenes from dozens of movies. Also, I am always the person people ask when they are trying to remember the name of a film, televison show, or actor or actress. I'm just as bad as you. Good luck with everything.gr8girl


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

ok so its 16 i was close LOL


----------



## Leveille (Jul 22, 2002)

I don't know if we can let you off the hook for that one jennie, geez







I think as your punishment you'll have to score us some Packers tickets. We'd be more than willing to make the trip







he he he, just picking.


----------

